# hobbies blades



## doddy555 (3 Mar 2012)

which blades should i get ? thanks


----------



## Geoffrey (3 Mar 2012)

Hi Tracy only one answer to that FLYING DUCHMAN.
Hobbies yellow label are not bad if you want to support local shops
Olsen are good too.

Geoff


----------



## doddy555 (3 Mar 2012)

thanks geoff


----------



## leptus (3 Mar 2012)

hi there have a look here few videos very informative on what blades you need and types.
http://www.stevedgood.com/school/sss.html


----------



## Clockie (3 Mar 2012)

Any blade as long as it is sharp. For the next couple weeks you will be practicing various cuts and moves and getting familiar with what the saw can and cannot do. For me, I use Pegasus blades which are very, very sharp and very aggressive and leave a silky smooth cut. I would not suggest you use these blades until you are more confident. Just practice at every chance. Use the lessons in that book that I suggested.


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Mar 2012)

Clockie. Where do you get your pegasus blades from. Ta.


----------



## Clockie (3 Mar 2012)

I get the blades from Ben Fink. Just put into Google search " Ben Fink Scroll Saw" and up it will come. I use Modified Geometry blades. He will give you a Paypal invoice. We are not a million miles from each other, so I could give you a couple of mine for you to try. We could me at Leekes in Xhands or pm me for my address.


----------



## Geoffrey (4 Mar 2012)

Hi Clockie Thanks for Link to Ben Finks i have been after trying Pegas blades for some time;
just placed a small order.

Geoff


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Mar 2012)

Many thanks for your reply Clockie. Many thanks for the offer of some blades. I did not realise you lived in Ammanford. I am in St Clears and often up your way. I am getting a bit low on some blades so i will put an order in. I also use flying Dutchman blades and will be posting Mike an order over the next couple of weeks. I have heard a lot of good reports on the pegasus blades so keen to give them a go. I will let you know how I find them. Thanks again, we may bump into each other one day.


----------



## Rivaz (14 Apr 2012)

Hi, I'm from Switzerland and work with the PEGAS blades which are manufactured close to where I leave.
They are very high quality blades, it's a real pleasure to work with, they cut very straight, turn at place and leave a perfect finish.
I just saw that in UK they are available by Classic Hand Tools. 
You definitely should give them a try


----------



## Scrollerman (2 May 2012)

I recently ordered a variety of Pegas blades and didn't like them at all.
I have tried Flying Dutchman, Olsen, Niqua and Pegas are now last on my list.


----------



## puzzler (2 May 2012)

Well scrollerman you have certainly tried a few manufacturers ,you don't say 
what problems you are having with them
I personally use hobbies blades exclusively and have no problems Lots of people
on this site use the other blades you mentioned and are happy with them
tell us what your problems are and someone will over advise
Regards Puzzler


----------



## Scrollerman (3 May 2012)

puzzler":36pfmzkb said:


> Well scrollerman you have certainly tried a few manufacturers ,you don't say
> what problems you are having with them
> I personally use hobbies blades exclusively and have no problems Lots of people
> on this site use the other blades you mentioned and are happy with them
> ...




Hi puzzler
I think you mis-read my post.

I should've made it clearer what I was trying to say so I've reformatted it below.
"I have tried Flying Dutchman, Olsen, Niqua..... *'and Pegas are now last on my list'*
Flying Dutchman, Olsen and Niqua are great blades but Pegas just don't do it for me.
And yes, Hobbies blades are good as many they stock are made by Niqua as I'm led to believe.


----------



## chrispuzzle (4 May 2012)

Scrollerman":2l2xmpn9 said:


> Hobbies blades are good as many they stock are made by Niqua as I'm led to believe.



Yes, the Hobbies yellow label blades are by Niqua.

Examining the teeth under a lens, the Hobbies blade teeth are slightly less regular in profile than, for example, Flying Dutchman. I find that leads to a less aggressive cut, which is useful especially when cutting very light materials. So I like to keep a range of Hobbies blades along with my preferred Flying Dutchman blades.


----------



## Rivaz (8 May 2012)

Hi Scrollerman,
I don't understand why you can't do it with PEGAS blades? Do they brake? Bad finish? Don't cut straight? Leave a rough finish? Could give us a little more details please.
Their MODIFIED GEOMETRY is probably one of the best blade available right now, did you test it?
Br, Rivaz


----------



## Scrollerman (12 May 2012)

Hi Rivaz,

Out of interest, do you work for, or have any connection with Pegas ?


----------

